# Need advice



## virstens (Apr 3, 2018)

May 1 will be my first day of retirement.   I was wondering  what others did that day and what was going through  your mind when you got up and sat down in the chair that first day. .  Apprehension,  fear, excitement and what u did the first day.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2018)

I lounged on the couch watched some tv, then got dressed and went out shopping. I felt a bit of apprehension but much more than that, I felt relief.''

Are you worried, Virstens? Make arrangements to be with a friend or some family for dinner or just get together for awhile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2018)

Congratulations on your retirement, enjoy!  I don't remember exactly what I did on the first day of retirement, I took a couple of weeks of vacation beforehand, so everything just blended in nicely.  I felt very happy, satisfied and calm when I retired, and I've been enjoying it since.  Worked _many _years to reach that goal, and you probably couldn't remove the smile on my face that first day.


----------



## virstens (Apr 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I lounged on the couch watched some tv, then got dressed and went out shopping. I felt a bit of apprehension but much more than that, I felt relief.''
> 
> Are you worried, Virstens? Make arrangements to be with a friend or some family for dinner or just get together for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 50548


Not worried,  just thinking about that day and wondered  what i will be thinking.  I go through  remorse, excitement,  apprehension.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2018)

It took me a few weeks to realize that I was not on vacation.

After that, I tried to maintain a schedule of things to do places to go in order to keep busy and productive.

Then I just started to relax and enjoy myself.

Good luck!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Apr 4, 2018)

I was forced to retire at 62 due to severe injuries from an auto accident. I eventually got back on my feet but it was obvious I still had a ways to go. I worried I'd never work again. I worried about that every day for three years. By then, I was getting around pretty good. Also around that time, I hit retirement age. And whenever I thought about going back to work I told myself "No freaking way."

:biggrin-new:


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your retirement !


----------



## dpwspringer (Apr 4, 2018)

If you have to ask... hmmm, maybe you aren't ready yet and should go back to work. LOL

I had a great adventure in the works and proceeded to tie up the loose ends so I could make it happen. I thru hiked the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to Maine.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Apr 4, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> If you have to ask... hmmm, maybe you aren't ready yet and should go back to work. LOL
> 
> I had a great adventure in the works and proceeded to tie up the loose ends so I could make it happen. I thru hiked the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to Maine.



Awesome, Springer! I bet it was gorgeous.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2018)

To me, it felt like that day that school vacation started. I didn’t care for my job so I walked out the door and never looked back.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2018)

I retired in June, the entire month of May I worked only half days..Eased into retirement and collected sick,vacation time. When June came all the time they owed me was used up!! Missed the workers, but not the work or commute!!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 4, 2018)

virstens said:


> May 1 will be my first day of retirement.   I was wondering  what others did that day and what was going through  your mind when you got up and sat down in the chair that first day. .  Apprehension,  fear, excitement and what u did the first day.



Hmmm, the first day…
Gotta back up a bit to the last day
My last hours in the office;
The cadre ambled in, gathering in my office
Seems they wanted to reminisce about old times
I so wanted to just leave
Little did I know they just wanted to keep me in my office while a couple key players were filling my Jeep with those neat little Styrofoam peanuts
The dozen or so employees, hiding behind the dumpsters, 
enjoyed seeing my attempts at cartwheels almost as much as viewing the whoosh of lighter than air peanuts float around the firmament upon opening the Jeep door

Okay, the first day;
Waken
Without Mark and Bryant (92.3 FM)
Glance at the clock
Consider those folks in traffic
Giggle myself back to slumber

The rest is a blur, as, since that first wakeup, 
I’ve done whatever, whenever, all-l-l-l-l-l the time

May 1?

Hang tough

You’ll get through this

It really is all they say about here, on the other side


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 4, 2018)

I retired at the end of April(26 years ago) and we flew to Florida the next day for two weeks.
When we returned it was time to get out in the gardens, so I was kept busy and never missed 
the office.  Did quite a bit of volunteer work for the next 15 years.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 4, 2018)

When I retired, there was a brief period of "transition".  It was nice not to be woke up by the alarm clock, or the phone ringing at 3AM, but I kind of missed the challenges at work.  I had a few projects lined up, and quickly did all of them, then a bit of boredom sat it, with little to do other than go fishing or do some yard work.  After a few weeks, we decided to shut up the house, loaded up the truck, and headed for Canada for a month....with no real itinerary.  That was a marvelous vacation, and after just wandering around for a month in Canada, and stopping to visit relatives in Idaho and Colorado on the way back, I was pretty well "cured" of the desire to work again.  

Being people who cannot abide sitting on the couch, in front of the TV for hours, we began to look for a place in the country, where we could enjoy a cleaner, hassle free, lifestyle with plenty of activity to help keep us fit and healthy.  We made the move to the country...within an hours drive of the kids, and that has worked out well.  On any day the weather permits, we have plenty to do, and we have held up well...knock wood.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 4, 2018)

I have ben in heaven (retired) for three years and what one does will come to you. I plan very little and come and go on the spur of the moment. I admit it is a little weird never worrying about what time it is or what day it is. Sometimes I have no idea what day it is because not working means Sunday is the same as Monday! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't remember what I did on my first day of retirement.  That was 20 years ago.


----------



## Wren (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 5, 2018)

HI congrats on your upcoming retirement..
7 yrs ago,my last day at work felt like a typical Fri,busy&stressful I worked at a local hospital as pharmacy tech part time for 27yrs.A couple of my co-workers had bought me gifts which really surprised me. I was tired but so happy knowing I wouldn't have to get up the following MOn at 5:30 am. I spent the rest of the weekend just relaxing,reading all the notes/messages I received. 
Mon morning,I went downtown stopped at 2 organizations I was interested in volunteering. 2 weeks later after orientation,I started volunteering MOn mornings at one of them for 3 months  I hope you enjoy your 'new life' as much as I have Sue


----------



## Lara (Apr 5, 2018)

I retired exactly 3 years ago. I have felt an overwhelming joy of freedom since day one. 

I've never had any negative feelings except some guilt when people ask me, "what are your plans?" and I may not have any...or..."what did you do today?" and maybe I did nothing but relax, and "what do you DO everyday now that you're retired?" and maybe I don't have a routine. 

Then I might get a fleeting pang of guilt that I had a nap or played on the computer, or watched some tv, or lounged around in my nightwear until noon sipping my green juice, coffee, or matcha tea and doing the crossword puzzle or walking the dogs on my lawn in slippers. Yes, dogs plural. I just got a rescue pup and that fills a good portion of my days for now  not only with attention to him but fills my days with love too.


----------



## Knight (Apr 5, 2018)

looking for advice or wondering what others felt on their 1st. day & long term  separation from the routine of going to work?


24 years ago the 1st day after i retired i woke up as i had for many years without an alarm clock to get ready to go to my job. i rolled over and went back to sleep. i never looked back or missed the routine of a job. i realized that this is the last phase of life so doing whatever i feel like whenever i feel like it works for me.


advice to help in this last phase. do whatever you can to stay as healthy as possible. no magic pills a healthy diet and exercize are tried & true. 


bottom line enjoy the time you have left even if it's watching grass grow.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2018)

I remember sitting in my kitchen in my robe with the sun streaming in. I was sipping my coffee thinking, "so this is heaven!" Very slowly I got into a routine puttering around the house. Now because I make lists for myself that I can't possibly accomplish in one day I wonder where the hours go. I have to work on this crazy habit of mine and stop and smell the roses.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 5, 2018)

Hmm my first day of retirement was very restful since I needed to recuperate from all the partying. The previous day, my last at work, was pretty much an all day party. After work some friends took my out to dinner and to RB circus.


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 6, 2018)

I admit to being overwhelmed at the number of options to choose from at first.
Take time to recognize what you do and don't enjoy.
I go to lunch a couple times a week.  Many places have lunch specials.   But I don't go right at 'lunch' time so I avoid that busy time. 
I often go grocery shopping on Friday, because they are so busy on the weekends.  Because I'm going weekly (why not?) I don't need to get much.
I don't care to go to just one place when I leave the house, so I go to most anything that sounds interesting.  I'm finding quite a few small museums, etc.
The movie theater in the next town has super cheap seats on Tuesday mornings.  So I check their website for what's playing on Mondays.  If I go, I get lunch on the way home.

HipG


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 6, 2018)

I retired at 58, nine years ago. I've been as busy as I was when I was working. One piece of advice, don't get snookered into being everyone's "oh, he's retired, he won't mind" person 

I do what I like for the most part. Enjoy it.


----------



## rgp (Apr 6, 2018)

I retired on a Fri in June.18 yrs ago....my friends had a party for me Fri night , so my first day retired Saturday...I spent with a heavy head....

I kept my promise to myself on Sunday, loaded up what i needed in the saddle bags of my motorcycle , and hit the road. 3 weeks...Came home cuz I figured my grass surely needed cutting & I was missing my pet cat...he was with a friend....Upon my arrival home...my neighbor had been keeping it cut.

Thanked him, did some laundry ..went and got my little pal back....had a couple good strong drinks...and slept like a baby that night. Then settled in to my life as an old retired coot....


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> I retired on a Fri in June.18 yrs ago....my friends had a party for me Fri night , so my first day retired Saturday...I spent with a heavy head....
> 
> I kept my promise to myself on Sunday, loaded up what i needed in the saddle bags of my motorcycle , and hit the road. 3 weeks...Came home cuz I figured my grass surely needed cutting & I was missing my pet cat...he was with a friend....Upon my arrival home...my neighbor had been keeping it cut.
> 
> Thanked him, did some laundry ..went and got my little pal back....had a couple good strong drinks...and slept like a baby that night. Then settled in to my life as an old retired coot....



Do you still ride?
I retired last year.  I have 2 motorcycles.  I'm going to get one that is better suited to multi-day / state rides.  If I knew it would be my last bike, I'd buy my first ever new bike.


----------



## rgp (Apr 8, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> Do you still ride?
> I retired last year.  I have 2 motorcycles.  I'm going to get one that is better suited to multi-day / state rides.  If I knew it would be my last bike, I'd buy my first ever new bike.



No, sort of sudden on set arthritis has taken me off of one..I just cannot find a comfortable position on one. Hoping to get some correction, but...not getting any younger either.


----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2018)

I love how I can go outdoors for a walk and enjoy the sunshine in the spring/summer/fall, or stay in to enjoy a snowfall in the winter and not have to worry about driving in icy road conditions. Hospital policy (I worked there 8 years before retirement) was that you're fired if you stay home when there's snow.


----------



## virstens (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok, tomorrow  is the day.  I will post on Wednesday  what my first day was like.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2018)

What about the last day at work? I was witnessing some testing so I had to wait until everything was done, all i's dotted ant t's crossed. I went to my office to write my final report al walked briskly out the door to my truck and I was gone for good. The best part of the day was cleaning out my office and loading my truck with stuff.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2018)

The last day, I put in some work, there was a party for me in the afternoon, I did some more work and went home.

The next morning, I was on my way to Hawaii.  I got a call from the office asking if I could come in on Monday.  Nope.   I gave them MONTHS of notice that I was retiring.  I'm not sure if they didn't believe me or what.....


----------



## Getyoung (Apr 30, 2018)

virstens said:


> Ok, tomorrow  is the day.  I will post on Wednesday  what my first day was like.



Congratulations Virstens!!


----------



## virstens (May 3, 2018)

Well now I am officially retired,. The first two days have been filled with outside things now that spring is here.  I have had three calls about things from work.  It feels strange..  most of the time my mind thinks it is Saturday.  I have been told it take about a month before u don't think it is just a day off.  Leaving work Monday  was difficult.  My mind wandered though this big change , as this is the last era in life.  It is a little scary at first, but have moved on.  My youngest son. (34) took me to a movie. He paid!!  So many things are going through my mind.  What to do next, what to do tomorrow.  Etc. I have decided for now to just work on what ever is in front of me.  And if I want to sit I sit.


----------



## Robusta (May 3, 2018)

Well ALRIGHTY THEN!  Sounds like you may just work out. Get past your 90 day probation and nothin but clear skies ahead


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2018)

Yep for sure...you will eventually get out of the mindset that tells you , you HAVE to be doing something ...it takes a while.. Then perhaps like me 9 months into retirement ...  you'll start to feel that you've done enough doing nothing, and start to look for things to fill your time..


----------



## twinkles (May 3, 2018)

i went home and painted my fingernails--working in food service we werent allowed to wear polish----took care of my grandson in- the morning and did volunteer work in the afternoon---i did this for 12 years--also took him to school


----------



## gamboolman (May 20, 2018)

Congrats Virstens ! Well done.

Reading yours and the other posts of folks who have made it to the finish line is inspirational to me and Ms. gamboolgal.

We are planning to retire end of 2019.  The way mega oil corp works for retiring at end of the year - is that we will depart from Nigeria on 30-Dec to arrive Texas on 31-Dec-19.

We are planning to get home, pack the Go Bags and get on the road to the Golden Nugget in Lake Charles to gamboool it up on the pokerzzz tables for New Years and starting the new chapter in life.  

Thats the plan anyway...

Again, congratulations Verstens - good on'ya !


----------



## Manatee (May 20, 2018)

I retired at the end of the day on a Friday.  The next day was a Saturday like any other.
Monday I went and got a job where my friend worked.  It was on an as needed basis.  I would never work a few hours a day, every day.  The joy of retirement is that your time is yours to use as you see fit.


----------



## DGM (Jun 9, 2018)

Retirement was just like sex...........I knew RIGHT away I was going to LIKE it!


----------



## hearlady (Jun 9, 2018)

Congratulations virsten! 
Sounds like you'll be just fine.
I've tentatively set my retirement date for June 30 2022 right before I turn 65. 
I THINK I can make it 4 yrs.
I'll be watching to see how you enjoy this new chapter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2018)

Retirement was a dream come true that finally happened! I was so happy and proud of myself (my colleagues said I couldn't do it at age 50).  To not have to get up and go to work....freeing!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 10, 2018)

I retired a week ago and my first day was uneventful. There is a dinner planned for next week to combine two birthdays and my retirement into one evening paid by others. I do not feel like I expected to feel. Unlike many I know, I loved my job but was just burnt out since I have worked every year from the age of 14. I am now 67. After seeing younger men than me die all of a sudden, I figured to retire while still in good health.

I feel anxiety. No plans yet. I have spent years on spreadsheets but how will things actually work out. A death or sudden large cash expenditure will throw off all of my investment plans. Then there is the knowledge that this is the last phase of my life. It is not like when I was in school and looked forward to the next phase of my life, work. There is no more phases anymore. 

I just happen to have a doctor's appointment yesterday and we discussed it. He told me to give it a few months and then call him for an appointment to see how the reduction in stress has affected me. My blood pressure was extremely high and having sleep problems. He said what I feel is not uncommon and just give it time. He made me realize that the only problem I have is in thinking I have a problem since everyone around me belongs to clubs and is busy all day doing things and I do nothing because I had to work full time while they were retired and free to play all day. So I have to find my rhythm and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Knight (Jul 11, 2018)

Not being judgemental but if that is a picture of you it suggests weight contributes to your high blood pressure. I was overweight [FAT] when I retired. Probably like many, not the best eating habits & no exercize during my last years of employment. So bad that when my wife & I tried walking. We were two blocks from home and not sure if we had the energy to walk back. Lightbulb moment !!! if we wanted to enjoy a long retirement we had to change. 


24 years ago we joined a fitness center, used the computer for quality meal planning. Both filled time in our time to fill days. Took a year & one half to get to the point of being able to hike places like The Arches in Moab, Utah. Longest hike there was 14 miles with 25lbs. of stuff in a back pack. Over the years hiking many of the National parks ate up tons of time, while enjoying all America has to offer. The trick was to rent a condo or motel with a kitchenette so we could still prep healthy meals. Getting outdoors year round and enjoying great health makes these last years what we hoped for. Money is nice to have but good health beats that every time.


----------



## gennie (Jul 11, 2018)

I've enjoyed retirement for 20+ years but since I was self-employed, it came about gradually as I turned work-day business over to others.  The key to a happy retirement for me has been to have several engrossing hobbies that I can lose myself in.  Over the years, I've dropped a few and added others but always have something to turn to that fully occupies both body and brain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2018)

Vinny said:


> I retired a week ago and my first day was uneventful. There is a dinner planned for next week to combine two birthdays and my retirement into one evening paid by others. I do not feel like I expected to feel. Unlike many I know, I loved my job but was just burnt out since I have worked every year from the age of 14. I am now 67. After seeing younger men than me die all of a sudden, I figured to retire while still in good health.
> 
> I feel anxiety. No plans yet. I have spent years on spreadsheets but how will things actually work out. A death or sudden large cash expenditure will throw off all of my investment plans. Then there is the knowledge that this is the last phase of my life. It is not like when I was in school and looked forward to the next phase of my life, work. There is no more phases anymore.
> 
> I just happen to have a doctor's appointment yesterday and we discussed it. He told me to give it a few months and then call him for an appointment to see how the reduction in stress has affected me. My blood pressure was extremely high and having sleep problems. He said what I feel is not uncommon and just give it time. He made me realize that the only problem I have is in thinking I have a problem since everyone around me belongs to clubs and is busy all day doing things and I do nothing because I had to work full time while they were retired and free to play all day. So I have to find my rhythm and take it one day at a time.


Your doctor sounds like a wise man who gave you very good advice! Working so hard sometimes results in the worker not having outside interests. I hope you have something that you love doing that you can indulge in , if only on a semi regular basis. It helps to have something else to look forward to. Congratulations on your retirement. Sounds like you deserve it so I hope you can learn to enjoy it.


----------



## dkay (Aug 21, 2018)

The morning after my last day of work, I got up, gathered up my ugly old white well worn nursing shoes and hauled them to the dumpster. I haven't worn a pair of white shoes since. My feet are so happy!


----------

